# could this work?



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So I just purchase a new ehiem 2213 from john, and I was thinking about running it by itself(of course after a mod). Right now I'm running it with a ugly AC500 on a 45 gallon. What I plan to do is after a month or so when the filter has got enough bioload from the current cycled tank with the ac500. Instead of using the spray bar that comes with the 2213 I was thinking about getting a maxi-jet 400 and connecting the output tube of the ehiem to the input of the maxi-jet. the mj400 is 106gph + 2213's 116gph therefore making the ehiem run at 222gph. which that much flow do you think running the modded 2213 by itself is enough for a 45gallon? I have a weird stocklist:
1 male betta
1 syno lace cat about 5.5"-6.5"
1 albino cory cats
4 black tetras
2 mollies
1 pink kisser about 6"
1 male platy
5 guppies
3 hi fin lyretail swordtail
2 painted swordtail
4 SAE
2 bushy nose plecos
3 leopard longfin Danios
many ghostshrimp
I know livebearers breed but I have breeding tanks and fry grow out tanks.
here is a video of the mod I want to do


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not sure about bioload wise, but what about the social needs of a lot of those fish that like to be in groups?

Edit: Sorry if I was speaking out of turn or anything.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Try running your config through this site and see how it come sout.

http://aqadvisor.com/


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The Eheim will limit the flow of the powerhead so you won't get the combined flow. Aside from that, why would you want to? You won't increase the efficiency of the filter (may actually impair it). Contrary to what you read on forums, filter manufacturers do have some knowledge about building filters. If you want to icreas filtration using the powerhead, add a foam filter to the powerhead input.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

BillD said:


> The Eheim will limit the flow of the powerhead so you won't get the combined flow. Aside from that, why would you want to? You won't increase the efficiency of the filter (may actually impair it). Contrary to what you read on forums, filter manufacturers do have some knowledge about building filters. If you want to icreas filtration using the powerhead, add a foam filter to the powerhead input.


so it won't increase efficiency?, even if the water is being pull more. the green strainer will be more powerful sucking in more debris,water will flow threw the canister media more, more bacteria will grow, more will be filtered. It might not double the efficiency but at least is should impove on it should it not?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You have a few incorrect premises. The amount of bacteria is limited by the media, not the flow (assuming Eheim knows something about the correct amount of flow). You will be consuming more energy without any gain. A foam filter on the powerhead will do more, if that is even necessary. Remember, you can't reduce ammonia and nitrites below 0ppm, not matter how much filtration you have.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

BillD said:


> You have a few incorrect premises. The amount of bacteria is limited by the media, not the flow (assuming Eheim knows something about the correct amount of flow). You will be consuming more energy without any gain. A foam filter on the powerhead will do more, if that is even necessary. Remember, you can't reduce ammonia and nitrites below 0ppm, not matter how much filtration you have.


ok thanks for clearing that up, I guess powerhead to sponge filter it is then.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Get the 2215 it has a larger container and a higher flow rate so you can have more media = more beneficial bacteria 

But if you just want more flow rate for the 2213 then you can rigged the 2213 with a maxi-jet 900 230gph or the 1200 295gph. This way you do not need to plug in the 2213 and just let the powerhead do the work. And if you want to increase bio-media with your current equipment then also use the AC500 with the 2213. The powerhead drives the water into the 2213 the water return to the AC500 and water from the AC500 back into the tank. You do not need to plug in the AC500 also. I would also recommend to have a pre-filter for the powerhead...this will also allow you to have a higher bio-load.


----------

